# Grit Guards



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

does anybody on here know of where i can can get grit guards locally without having to order them off the net.


:car: 

thanks in advance


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

I cant think of anyone that does them Dave. Dya fancy getting a North Coast Detailers meet going sometime? Im from Coleraine.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Nowhere that I know of, I got mine from cleanandshiny, white bucket and grit guard 

Clarke


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

angusdope said:


> Dya fancy getting a North Coast Detailers meet going sometime? Im from Coleraine.


ai, why not

i have ordered my pc so hopefully get it soon so i can get to work

then i will probably do the traditional fing of headin portrush on easter sunday?:driver:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

diesel-dave said:


> ai, why not
> 
> i have ordered my pc so hopefully get it soon so i can get to work
> 
> then i will probably do the traditional fing of headin portrush on easter sunday?:driver:


lol wont be near the port, ill be in kilrea at the ford show at the manor hotel.


----------



## fuze (Jul 31, 2006)

*Quick Detailer*

Didn't want to start a new thread for this, but on a similar note does anyone know where I can pick up some QD locally as I am due to detail my cousins car this weekend but have realised I am running a bit low.


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

You can get Meg's Speed Detailer in Halfords for a tenner.


----------



## alwyn (Feb 1, 2007)

*No clay from halfrauds*

I was in Halfords Craigavon last week and they told me they are not getting their QD with clay anymore.
The guy didnt know if there'd be an alternative.
Still selling the QD though.
alwyn


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Meguiars dont do the quik clay cit anymore its called smooth sumthing. You get a clay bar, DC1 (from the megs 3 stage range) a microfibre, 2 small clay bars and a bit of quick detailer, its around 20 quid. They then do the NXT speed detailer seperatley, its usaully about 9-10 quid


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Moddie said:


> Meguiars dont do the quik clay cit anymore its called smooth sumthing. You get a clay bar, DC1 (from the megs 3 stage range) a microfibre, 2 small clay bars and a bit of quick detailer, its around 20 quid. They then do the NXT speed detailer seperatley, its usaully about 9-10 quid


They're still doing the old clay kit, along with the new one that comes with 2 80g clay bars, a supreme shine microfibre, a sample bottle of cleaner wax and the spray bottle of quik detailer. Can't be bad for £22.


----------

